# Annual Japan Trip... read for info on our store operations from Oct 7th to Nov 12th 2014



## JBroida (Sep 24, 2014)

Japanese Knife Imports will be operating in a limited capacity from October 7th to November 12th while we take our annual Japan trip. The online store will remain open and continue to ship, but the physical storefront will be closed.

Click the link below for more info...
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/japan-trip


----------



## Ucmd (Sep 24, 2014)

Please be sure and post pics as you go


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 24, 2014)

It's been a year already?


----------



## JBroida (Sep 24, 2014)

yup... but the cool thing about this year is that we can continue to ship packages while we are gone... we now have enough people working to make this work. I'm curious to see how it works out, but mostly just happy that we can continue to run the online store while we are gone this year.


----------



## Vesteroid (Sep 24, 2014)

Thank goodness I ordered and recieved my last knife.

Jon, I don't often fall in love with a product, but your kagekiyo line is very much to my taste. I have several very high end customs, but for me, the performance of your line is far superior.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 24, 2014)

glad you like it... i love them too. But really, even if you ordered after i leave, you would still get it quickly this year


----------



## Guss2 (Sep 25, 2014)

That's great Jon, as I was planning on ordering a couple knives in the very near future. Have a great trip, Gary.


----------



## JBroida (Oct 7, 2014)

Just a friendly reminder that today was our last day at the store. From tomorrow, our employees will be on top of shipping out all orders until we get back.

I promise to take tons of pics and video in japan this time again.\

-Jon


----------

